

Smart People Sleep Late - dailo10
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opinion/westview/smart-people-sleep-late-82486792.html

======
gurraman
Work at night, sleep late: check

Drink alcohol[1]: check

Just waiting for _smart people never get anything done_ and I'm ready to take
over the world.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1815901>

